# April Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (27 March 2007)

What on earth happened to March? Seems like I just turned around and its almost over!  Time to start thinking about your April stock tipping competition entries everyone! 

Stockmaster is out in front again this month on the same stock, *WMT*, having achieved 67.74% return so far this month. In second place we have 2020hindsight, with his selection *FMG*, who is sitting on a solid 39.31% gain. Rounding out the top three is RichKid who is nipping at 2020's heels with *COE* and a 38.10% return. Can stockmaster hang on to take out the competition two months in a row? Should be an interesting last few days!

This month's competition is again sponsored by StockScan. StockScan is a unique web-based ASX stock scanning utility. As a member, you can set up what scan(s) you wish to run at the end of each trading day. StockScan will automatically scan the ASX for you, notifying you by email of any stocks that match the criteria for your scans. StockScan also offers Direct Simulation backtesting, backtesting reports, stock and watchlist monitoring... and much more. Please support the competiton sponsor by paying them a visit to see what they have to offer!   

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have at least a minimum of 10 posts AND an average of at least 0.30 posts per day to enter. You can see your posts per day average by clicking on your user name and viewing your public profile... your average is displayed right next to your 'total posts'.

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition.

3. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between April 1 and April 30.

4. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The first placegetter will receive a year's subscription to their choice of either AFR Smart Investor, Money or Your Trading Edge magazine... or a $75 gift voucher to be spent at the ASF Investment Shop (or $50 cash if you prefer). The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on Saturday (no, not Sunday!) March 31 to enter.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. Every month we have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't qualified for the competition, their stock is up for grabs.

The best of luck to all entrants!


----------



## chops_a_must (27 March 2007)

Nice work 2020, on a non-penny dreadful as well!

NWE again thanks.


----------



## nioka (27 March 2007)

THX this time please.


----------



## kevro (27 March 2007)

RDS thanks Joe


----------



## marklar (27 March 2007)

HLX please.

m.


----------



## sam76 (27 March 2007)

MSC please.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 March 2007)

RMG thanks JOE


----------



## constable (27 March 2007)

rtl again thanks joe.


----------



## nomore4s (27 March 2007)

I'll try OSH please Joe.


----------



## stockmaster (27 March 2007)

i will try wmt again, fanx joe!


----------



## the barry (27 March 2007)

aex thanks


----------



## krisbarry (27 March 2007)

GGY


----------



## imajica (27 March 2007)

TFE   thanks


----------



## CanOz (27 March 2007)

BKP 

Please and Thank you.

Cheers,


----------



## Prospector (27 March 2007)

SMM for me please Joe!


----------



## Profitseeker (27 March 2007)

JMS please.


----------



## 56gsa (27 March 2007)

CTS thanks


----------



## TedE (27 March 2007)

I'd like a little bit of TUC please.

Ted


----------



## stoxclimber (27 March 2007)

YML thanks


----------



## RichKid (27 March 2007)

MXI for me please, thanks Joe.


----------



## jtb (27 March 2007)

CVN thanks Joe


----------



## Nicks (27 March 2007)

KAL thanks


----------



## Beethoven (27 March 2007)

HLX thanks joe


----------



## noobs (27 March 2007)

GDN thanks Joe


----------



## Dr Doom (27 March 2007)

DEG please thankyou


----------



## nizar (27 March 2007)

MTN please


----------



## Agentm (27 March 2007)

mls thanks..


----------



## doctorj (27 March 2007)

KIM please.


----------



## insider (27 March 2007)

PNN please


----------



## greggy (27 March 2007)

SBL please Joe.


----------



## tomcat (27 March 2007)

VMS thanks Joe


----------



## mmmmining (27 March 2007)

PEN please. Thanks Joe.


----------



## speves (27 March 2007)

WCP thanks Joe


----------



## Bomba (27 March 2007)

Think ill give RMG a go this month

thankyou


----------



## surfingman (27 March 2007)

ETE please


----------



## GRTRADER (27 March 2007)

BDG please


----------



## Lucky_Country (27 March 2007)

PSD that for me


----------



## son of baglimit (27 March 2007)

ceo again


----------



## Techbuy (27 March 2007)

NMS


----------



## moses (28 March 2007)

IIG please ta


----------



## drillinto (28 March 2007)

ZDX


----------



## Porper (28 March 2007)

I'll have a go this month .

INL due for a bounce hopefully.

Thanks.


----------



## Fab (28 March 2007)

rby thanks


----------



## Bush Trader (28 March 2007)

GGP Please Joe, still waiting for drill results!


----------



## Beethoven (28 March 2007)

HLX is taken so I pick BLZ


----------



## powwww (28 March 2007)

RCO for a cheeky 30-50% gain?


----------



## bvbfan (28 March 2007)

LYC thanks


----------



## rub92me (28 March 2007)

ADY please.


----------



## powerkoala (28 March 2007)

XST please


----------



## Gar (28 March 2007)

Can I have a stab in the dark at  *AAM*  please


----------



## redandgreen (28 March 2007)

EVE thx Joe


----------



## Mousie (28 March 2007)

URA please, thanks Joe


----------



## resourceboom (28 March 2007)

AED please


----------



## hypnotic (28 March 2007)

AXO thanks Joe


----------



## ctlaltdelesc (28 March 2007)

SDL thanks


----------



## TheAbyss (29 March 2007)

YML thank you.

If that is gone, BPO

Cheers and best of luck to all.


----------



## happytown (29 March 2007)

cxm, thanks joe

cheers


----------



## Gurgler (29 March 2007)

WME please Joe.


----------



## Knobby22 (29 March 2007)

AWE for me.


----------



## Out Too Soon (29 March 2007)

BON, Bonaparte Diamonds again thanks.


----------



## petervan (29 March 2007)

ERL again thanks


----------



## legs (29 March 2007)

GOA please.....


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (29 March 2007)

TCQ please Joe.

Garpal


----------



## vishalt (29 March 2007)

KDS please


----------



## Sweet Synergy (29 March 2007)

GSE please Joe .... Directors have been buying recently and chart looks promising


----------



## Caliente (29 March 2007)

Something is stirring in Goanikantes - so I'm going to go with Bannerman this month.

Lock in BMN thanks Joe.


----------



## Caliente (29 March 2007)

PS - Legs, best of luck with GOA! Seriously. I have a sizeable investment in that one, so far for me its turned out to be a dogs mother.


----------



## steven1234 (29 March 2007)

I'll take CQT thanks


----------



## tgwm (29 March 2007)

Hi guys

Here is my choice:

mmb

cheers

tgwm


----------



## somebodyhere (29 March 2007)

AVX probably


----------



## Uranium (29 March 2007)

TRF THANKYOU

DOM


----------



## clowboy (29 March 2007)

auz thanx joe


----------



## sankhara (29 March 2007)

GDR thanks


----------



## UMike (29 March 2007)

You better start posting Uranium and Sankhara.   

*CBH* for me thanks.


----------



## Moneybags (29 March 2007)

BYR thanks Joe.


----------



## explod (29 March 2007)

CTO for me thanks Joe


----------



## thidoan (29 March 2007)

i will take MUR again
thanks


----------



## BIG BWACULL (30 March 2007)

Probably dont qualify but hey at least its another post to get me up there (if i do 50 posts tonight talking BS i might make it in A WOO HOO) Oh cmon give a fella a fair go
EDE for me THANKS


----------



## zed327 (30 March 2007)

PKT thanks Joe


----------



## Glenhaven (30 March 2007)

CFE plaese.


----------



## spooly74 (30 March 2007)

BOM thanks


----------



## HOMER J (30 March 2007)

ill go AGS again thanks.


----------



## pacer (30 March 2007)

SLA ....... all the way.


----------



## Happy (30 March 2007)

IHG, if taken RNG then AOS last CMQ
If all taken RIO


----------



## Joe Blow (30 March 2007)

Happy said:


> IHG, if taken RNG then AOS last CMQ
> If all taken RIO




Happy, here's an easy way to see if your selection is taken.

At the top of the top of the page of the thread you will see 'Search this Thread'. Click that, enter the three letter ASX code in the query box and click 'GO'. If the ASX code is mentioned in the thread it will come up in the search.

Saves scouring through the thread to see if your selection has been taken.


----------



## bigdog (30 March 2007)

Hi joe,

MEE for another month 

- very poor form in March lets hope April is better


----------



## Happy (30 March 2007)

Joe,
Thanks for remining me of search function.

If we had different game rules, I could have them all


----------



## Peter Stamatopoulos (30 March 2007)

hi guys , my tip is hodges resources(hdg).

Goodluck(aka Taurus the bull)


----------



## Glenhaven (30 March 2007)

Joe Blow said:


> Happy, here's an easy way to see if your selection is taken.
> 
> At the top of the top of the page of the thread you will see 'Search this Thread'. Click that, enter the three letter ASX code in the query box and click 'GO'. If the ASX code is mentioned in the thread it will come up in the search.
> 
> Saves scouring through the thread to see if your selection has been taken.




Thank you for another skill. I wrote them out one at a time to ensure I didn't double up. Just checked the easy way and I had it right.


----------



## The Mint Man (30 March 2007)

I'll take *VPE *again


----------



## deftfear (30 March 2007)

I'll have TRO thanks Joe.


----------



## mildew79 (30 March 2007)

pxr thanks joe. outside chance


----------



## 2020hindsight (30 March 2007)

ABY please joe


----------



## hangseng (30 March 2007)

AAR please


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (30 March 2007)

I'll have a punt on FML, thanks Joe.


----------



## Wysiwyg (30 March 2007)

Grope in the dark....UOG.....ta.


----------



## brerwallabi (31 March 2007)

SVM for me please.


----------



## noirua (31 March 2007)

UXA please Joe, thanks


----------



## mickqld (31 March 2007)

SBL thanks Joe


----------



## mickqld (31 March 2007)

Oops already taken BLR again then please


----------



## dhukka (31 March 2007)

ANH thanks


----------



## Uncle Festivus (31 March 2007)

SRI please


----------



## Sean K (31 March 2007)

ERN thanks Joe.


----------



## watsonc (31 March 2007)

SYN thanks.


----------



## Gundini (31 March 2007)

I'll throw a dart at JRV thanks Joe.


----------



## Go Nuke (31 March 2007)

Dam..missed out on BLR. MACD looks great for that stock.

SMY then thanks


----------



## lesm (31 March 2007)

UEQ thanks Joe


----------



## captjohn (31 March 2007)

WEll i'm a Bannerman boy ....so BMN for me!!


----------



## justjohn (31 March 2007)

Phew ............just remembered  CCV thanxs Joe


----------



## Captain_Chaza (31 March 2007)

Ahoy Admiral Joe Blow

I'd like to enter the QUR 

Sometimes she (the sea) can be very kind to Brave Sailors

Salute and Gods speed to all who venture on these sometimes merciless seas

PS :This will not be Plain Sailing this week I can assure you!


----------



## dubiousinfo (1 April 2007)

PUN for me thanks Joe.


----------



## insider (1 April 2007)

captjohn said:


> WEll i'm a Bannerman boy ....so BMN for me!!




Those Bannerman boys are always causing trouble:


----------



## Moneybags (1 April 2007)

captjohn said:


> WEll i'm a Bannerman boy ....so BMN for me!!




Caliente beat you to the post Captain.

MB


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 April 2007)

Captain_Chaza said:


> Ahoy Admiral Joe Blow
> I'd like to enter the QUR
> Sometimes she (the sea) can be very kind to Brave Sailors
> Salute and Gods speed to all who venture on these sometimes merciless seas
> PS :This will not be Plain Sailing this week I can assure you!



Chaza, 
Please posts grounds / substantiation for your claim that this will not be plain sailing!
I mean, perhaps that red sky at sunset / (oops dawn) was just the inside of bloodshot eyes?
It's happened before you know !!


----------



## Fab (1 April 2007)

rby thanks


----------



## Captain_Chaza (1 April 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> Chaza,
> As I am new this Sailing Arena I hope this is the correct thread to respond to your request
> 
> Please posts grounds / substantiation for your claim that this will not be plain sailing!
> ...




Ahoy Officer 2020
All Seamanship calls are in essence  judgement calls
After 2-3weeks Plain Sailing in some classes of sail I get the feeling those Greedy Landlubbers are proned to take profits and the seas then become choppy

As I only work from the Technical (and in this case I refer to the SHAGHAI Composite) I fear those great gamblers in China have been taking profits over the last 2 days
If this continues on Monday then it will become all to obvious to the Yanks and the DOW will fall Monday night( our time) in Wall St

All I can say is that I have cancelled my Golf game and I will be battening down the hatches before the Dawn in Shanghai 

Salute and Take Care

PS It very rarely is Plain Sailing at any time ?

PPS Did you know that gambling in China is illegal and that the only outlet for Gambling is the Stockmarket?

PPS As Always DYOR


----------



## nizar (1 April 2007)

kennas said:


> ERN thanks Joe.




Cant believe this wasnt picked by anybody earlier on.
Looks a winner.


----------



## wintermute (1 April 2007)

Just realised I missed the 31st deadline but since today wasn't a trading day then perhaps my tip can be squeezed in  

SNN for me please  

Tony.


----------



## Captain_Chaza (1 April 2007)

Ahoy Admiral Joe Blow

I seem to have been left out of the Comp (QUR)

I thought I had posted the required number of (10) posts in order to qualify?


Salute and Gods' Speed


----------



## Beethoven (1 April 2007)

Captain_Chaza said:


> Ahoy Admiral Joe Blow
> 
> I seem to have been left out of the Comp (QUR)
> 
> ...




Do you really speak like that in real life?? lol


----------



## yogi-in-oz (1 April 2007)

Shoot !~! ... missed the deadline ... FWIW, figure GOG should have
a good run, beginning early in April ... 

happy trading

  paul


----------



## pennystock (1 April 2007)

AGM


----------



## mmmmining (2 April 2007)

mmmmining said:


> PEN please. Thanks Joe.



Joe, My selection is PEN, not PEM. Thanks.


----------



## doyoureallycare (2 April 2007)

i'll have *IIG *thanks


----------



## Go Nuke (2 April 2007)

insider said:


> Those Bannerman boys are always causing trouble:




I thought it was a given that BMN was taken before i chose mine! 
DAM.
How unpatriotic of me to not pay enough attention and miss BMN!


----------



## moneymajix (18 April 2007)

Is it too late for April

PDM


----------



## doctorj (18 April 2007)

Welcome to ASF moneymajix.

Entries for the tipping competition for any given month typically close a couple of days before the start of the month.  Also, there are some rules you should read so you can qualify for next month's competition:



> 1. You MUST have at least a minimum of 10 posts AND an average of at least 0.30 posts per day to enter. You can see your posts per day average by clicking on your user name and viewing your public profile... your average is displayed right next to your 'total posts'.
> 
> 2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition.
> 
> ...


----------



## constable (18 April 2007)

tell you what the top 5 this month are killing it ...40%+ well done guys!


----------



## jtb (18 April 2007)

Whats say we have a 'U comp' and then another one for the rest of us 

Considering I was trading WMT (@ 2c) this time last year it looks pretty good atm


----------



## nizar (19 April 2007)

Hi Joe,

Stocktipping competition extries seem to be wrong, everybody from no.64 onwards seems to have returned -100%!


----------



## Joe Blow (19 April 2007)

nizar said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> Stocktipping competition extries seem to be wrong, everybody from no.64 onwards seems to have returned -100%!




Sometimes the Yahoo data gets a bit screwy... it'll go back to normal eventually.

It always does.


----------



## Go Nuke (20 April 2007)

All I can say is WOO HOO!! 

I realise alot can change in a week or so, but I was exstatic yesterday to see that i had moved into 6th position with my pick of SMY.

I know virtually nothing about shares unfortunatly, but am really enjoying my time on ASF learning fromm ALL the people who debate and break down the highs and lows of companies (In their opinion)

Im happy that even I could see SMY was going to go ahead...although, once the demand for Nickel drops off..it will be a whole different story.

Ive no idea what to pick for next month though.
Might just pick something WAY out there.
They can be Biostocks cant they?

Goodluck all


----------



## legs (24 April 2007)

Run GOA run!!!!! you can see them...go get them boy!!!!


----------

